
Different Color Picker for MacOS - quotleapp
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pikka/id1195076754?ls=1&mt=12
======
quotleapp
There's loads of nice color pickers for the Mac. But Pikka not only looks
great but has a cool way of handling sets for projects too. A welcome addition
to any devs color-box.

